# eVic-VT Firmware Check



## Redeemer (7/8/15)

Good morning all.

I bought an eVic-VT full kit on Monday, that is supposedly one of the newer shipments into the country.

Problem is, I can not check the firmware on the device. I tried the 20 clicks starting from when device is switched off, even tried 100+ clicks, but device just goes on, and nothing on the screen changes.
Is this normal for the new ones that came in? Do they no longer show the firmware version? I cant find anything on Google searches to assist me.
I need to check if this might just be a glitch in the firmware loaded on my device, in which case I'm taking it back to the vendor for either a swap, or a refund if he cant make the firmware show on a different device, because if these features dont work, who knows what else is wrong on the firmware loaded on them?
Hope I'm making sense. Just dont want to be stuck with a device that may give me problems down the line, and not perform as its supposed to, due to incorrect or improperly loaded firmware on it.

All suggestions are most welcome.

Cheers.
J.P.


----------



## Dubz (7/8/15)

I seen a video recently by Pbusardo where he said that the new versions of the Evic VT will no longer have the function to check the firmware.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/8/15)

I tried the 20 clicks now and i got v1.18


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Hope you come right @Redeemer 
Have you asked the vendor you got it from?


----------



## Redeemer (7/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hope you come right @Redeemer
> Have you asked the vendor you got it from?



@Silver the Vendor in question is kind off useless when it comes to giving knowledgeable answers, thats why I rather put it out on the forum to get proper info.

Watched through the vid @Dubz thanx, got the part where he mentioned it was a feature never meant to be released into the marked, and removed from newer models.

Someone also mentioned 10 clicks to get Ambient temp of the mod?

No amount of clicks in any combination does a thing on this mod, except 5 clicks on, 5 clicks off...


----------



## BhavZ (7/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Silver the Vendor in question is kind off useless when it comes to giving knowledgeable answers, thats why I rather put it out on the forum to get proper info.
> 
> Watched through the vid @Dubz thanx, got the part where he mentioned it was a feature never meant to be released into the marked, and removed from newer models.
> 
> ...


Yeah on the mods that show the firmware version, 10 clicks will give you the ambient temp of the mod.


----------

